# Advance-Enabling works



## tranala

Αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος με τα παρακάτω που συνάντησα σε κείμενο σχετικό με κατασκευαστικές εργασίες σε εργοτάξιο ;
*
It is at this stage in a project when any advance or enabling works should be put into effect, if that has not already been done*

Βρίσκεται σε κεφάλαιο με τίτλο : Project preparation stage

Ίσως προκαταρκτικές (advance) προπαρασκευαστικές (enabling) εργασίες;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## winegrower

"Advance works" κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι εργασίες προώθησης ενώ
"enabling works" είναι νομίζω, οι εργασίες εξουσιοδότησης /αδειοδότησης  ή ίσως ενεργοποίησης μιας διαδικασίας.
Επ' ευκαιρία καλωσόρισες


----------



## tranala

Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα 

Ισως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είμαι λίγο πιο σαφής . Για τα συγκεκριμένα δίνεται παράδειγμα στη συνέχεια του κειμένου που με κάνει να προβληματίζομαι ως προς τις ερμηνείες που μου δίνεις : 

*For work on rivers and watercourses, risks from intense rainfall and storm surges can require advance safety measures e.g. deviation channels and dykes.*


----------



## elliest_5

tranala said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα
> 
> Ισως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είμαι λίγο πιο σαφής . Για τα συγκεκριμένα δίνεται παράδειγμα στη συνέχεια του κειμένου που με κάνει να προβληματίζομαι ως προς τις ερμηνείες που μου δίνεις :
> 
> *For work on rivers and watercourses, risks from intense rainfall and storm surges can require advance safety measures e.g. deviation channels and dykes.*



Με δεδομένο αυτό το κόντεξτ, το "advance safety measures" θα το ερμηνευα ως προληπτικά μετρα ασφαλείας. Όσο για το enabling, υπάρχει το επιθετο "επιτρεπτικός" αν θες οπωσδήποτε μονολεκτική μετάφραση, αλλά και το "προπαρασκευαστικές" που προτείνεις βγάζει νόημα...αν το βρεις και παρακάτω στο κείμενο, όπως βρήκες το "advance" ισως να γινεται πιο ξεκαθαρο τι ειναι αυτό που "καθιστούν δυνατό" αυτές οι εργασίες


----------



## cougr

tranala said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα
> 
> Ισως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είμαι λίγο πιο σαφής . Για τα συγκεκριμένα δίνεται παράδειγμα στη συνέχεια του κειμένου που με κάνει να προβληματίζομαι ως προς τις ερμηνείες που μου δίνεις :
> 
> *For work on rivers and watercourses, risks from intense rainfall and storm surges can require advance safety measures e.g. deviation channels and dykes.*



Συμφωνώ με την απόδοση της elliest 5 (αποπάνο ποστ),αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν θα μπορούσε επίσης να αποδοθεί ως "....την εκ των προτέρων εγκατάσταση μέτρων ασφαλείας."

Όσο για το 'enabling works", σε αυτό το κόντεξτ εννοεί  την προετημασία  του εργοταξίου για την έναρξη των εργασιών κατασκευής και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως "εργασίες προετοιμασίας/προπαρασκευαστικές εργασίες."


----------



## tranala

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις, βοήθησαν αρκετά


----------



## winegrower

"*Advance* safety measures" είναι γραμματικά σωστό ή πάμε να το μεταφράσουμε καλά και σώνει; "Advanced" το καταλαβαίνω αλλά "advance"  εδώ τί μέρος του λόγου είναι; Ουσιαστικό; (Όπως λέμε "advance of knowledge" Άρα πώς το μεταφράζουμε; Μέτρα προόδου; Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα πριν από το επόμενο βήμα; Μπα δεν έχω πεισθεί..


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> "*Advance* safety measures" είναι γραμματικά σωστό; ή πάμε να το μεταφράσουμε καλά και σώνει; "Advanced" το καταλαβαίνω αλλά "advance"  εδώ τί μέρος του λόγου είναι; Ουσιαστικό; (Όπως λέμε "advance of knowledge" Άρα πώς το μεταφράζουμε; Μέτρα προόδου; Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα πριν από το επόμενο βήμα; Μπα δεν έχω πεισθεί..



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το "advance"  χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο και εννοεί τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που τίθενται σε εφαρμογή πριν από την έναρξη των κατασκευαστικών εργασιών. Συνήθως αντί του "advance"  χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "pre-construction  safety measures" ,σε αντίθεση με το "safety measures during the construction/post construction phases".

 Τώρα όσον αφορά την μετάφραση, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι τα "μέτρα ασφαλείας που προηγούνται την φάση κατασκευής"  ή "μέτρα ασφαλείας της προκατασκευαστικής φάσης".


----------

